# ¿Como usar el virtual motor de Multisim?



## alberth smith (Sep 16, 2014)

Quiero saber cómo se conecta al circuito. Qué cables van a la fuente y los otras cables donde los conecto. Sólo he conectado la bobina a la fuente pero al simular me da error. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2014)

La imagen sigue sin verse , por favor súbela al Foro 

¿Cómo subo *imágenes* y archivos?


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 16, 2014)

El de imán permanente solo se conecta así

El voltaje que sale de ese pin representa la velocidad angular en rad/s, para pasarlos a RPM es
[LATEX]\frac{V \times 60}{2\pi}[/LATEX]

La carga solo puse una resistencia pero sería mejor establecerlo con otro componente, la verdad no se como se maneje, pero por ejemplo, si le ingresas un voltaje ahí sería una fuerza externa que se ejercería en el motor, entonces operaría como generador y te entregaría voltaje en las terminales de alimentación si es que el motor no puede contrarrestarla.

Las otras terminales solo son para medición.


----------



## alberth smith (Sep 21, 2014)

Esta es la imagen del componente al que me refiero.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 21, 2014)

Los del inductor son del estator, lo las otras dos son de las escobillas para el rotor, la tercera ya es el eje (para ver la velocidad de giro), puedes conectar la armadura y las escobillas en paralelo o en serie, dependiendo de eso tiene otras características, la imagen que puse era de uno de imán permanente, por eso no tiene devanado en el estator, en este caso es tu devanado el que genera el campo magnético.


----------

